
Hans Reiser leads police to body, believed to be his wife - mqt
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/07/07/BAN011LDR8.DTL
======
jrockway
_"It just doesn't seem right to me that that can happen in America," Dunn
said. "I thought the jury had the last say."_

This is incorrect. The jury determines guilt, not sentencing.

------
mynameishere
I wasn't really paying attention. Did you guys know this (from wiki):

 _In 1999, while working in Russia, Hans Reiser selected from a mail-order
bride catalogue[8], and subsequently married, Nina Sharanova (Нина Шаранова),
a Russian-born and trained obstetrician and gynecologist[9]_

In Russia, there are trained physicians who sign up to be mail-order brides.
Can you believe that? I figured they were all crack whores or scammers.

~~~
wheels
When I visited Russia in 2002 on the four hour flight back I was sitting next
to a girl who was 22, bright, attractive, had just dropped out of her senior
year of college studying French and German literature ... and was a mail order
bride on the way to be with her new husband. We talked almost the whole way
and it took me some time to put together the pieces since she didn't just come
out and say it. It was her way out. The logic was that even if things really
went to shit that she could put up with it for three years until she had
permanent residence and could get divorced if she needed to. It certainly
changed my view on the stereotype.

------
nailer
Apparently Reiser became confused and thought it was 'f-stab' rather than 'fs-
tab'.

~~~
aston
Now he's fsck'd.

~~~
falsestprophet
That said, he is a pretty serious hacker.

------
radu_floricica
Wonder if he'll work on ReiserFS from prison. It's open source, so much more
useful for society then breaking rocks.

------
nickb
No more doubts, folks.

~~~
omouse
_"Officer Roland Holmgren, Oakland police spokesman, said the body has not
been identified."_

Dude, like oh my god, he could have led them to _another_ body that just
happened to be there! We just don't know!

~~~
Xichekolas
Best part of the whole article:

> _The issue was "whether Hans would summon up the intestinal fortitude to do
> this - he did," Du Bois said._

Seems to me that if you have the 'intestinal fortitude' to kill someone, you
probably don't blink at the thought of showing off the dead body when you have
so much to gain by doing so... but bonus points to the lawyer for _almost_
making us think it was a tough decision by his poor client.

~~~
izaidi
Murder is usually an act of weakness, not courage.

~~~
helveticaman
Please explain.

~~~
izaidi
Murder happens when a person lacks the strength needed to resist their rage,
and not because that person has the guts to carry out the morally
reprehensible. People as bright as Reiser often have pretty persuasive demons.

~~~
helveticaman
All the morally reprehensible stuff I've done took more balls than just being
passive.

------
sant0sk1
Hans Reiser's life will make a great movie someday. But who should play Hans?
Steve Buscemi?

~~~
rewind
Yeah, I love movies about guys who commit murder, lie about it, come clean
only to try to save their own ass, and leave their two kids without any
parents in the process. I'll be first in line for a ticket, for sure.

~~~
akd
Ever tried to make an interesting movie about guys who love their wives, are
great fathers, and never do anything bad?

~~~
rewind
The sarcasm is because the body isn't even in the morgue and we're talking
about entertainment value.

~~~
sgibat
Yeah but people make Challenger jokes all the time.

~~~
hugh
Still?

And yet so few Columbia jokes.

------
dunk010
Shit, I thought he was innocent.

------
yan
ReiserFS, the file system with killer performance!

------
nonne
i always knew he did it!!!

------
mroman
I am still grimacing after seeing this submission and RTA . . . what an
absolute shame the whole thing, how incredibly tragic, it pains me to see this
even though it basically happens every day. An innocent woman murdered, a
bright man's (whom I also consider to be a fellow member of this tribe so many
here belong to - regardless of what he did) life gone down the drain, two kids
with no parents, the tribe getting bad press . . . this is simply horrid.

I hope she rests in peace wherever she is, I hope he gets help and is
rehabilitated, and I hope the kids are in good hands.

------
xlnt
Not hacker news? Who cares if he's a programmer; this has nothing to do with
that.

~~~
rms
Oh, come on, it is something that many, many people here find very
interesting. See the thread about his conviction.

~~~
xlnt
That thread is mostly off-topic (ie, stuff that could just as well be on
digg).

What is the purpose of saying, "oh come on"?

~~~
rms
>What is the purpose of saying, "oh come on"?

It's an interjection of little meaning, I was surprised to hear you call not
hacker news on this. It's news. About a rather good hacker. Who killed his
wife.

Off-topic discussion in a thread doesn't make the submission itself not hacker
news. Also, you should check out the digg comments, off-topic comments here
don't come close. Sites like Digg start getting the Youtube effect where
people post comments for the sake of posting, rather than for the purposes of
dicussion.

~~~
xlnt
Off-topic discussion makes that thread bad evidence to cite to prove it is
hacker-related news.

~~~
rms
That's not my evidence though, the submission itself is the evidence.

